# Cross Referencing Craftsman Chainsaw



## doanh (Jul 15, 2003)

Greetings,

I have a used craftsman 18 inch chain saw. It is a 2.2 cu in unit model 358-352180. It has the word Turbo on the side, what does that mean?

It leaks bar chain oil and I would like to know if this is normal? If not, should I bother to repair it? It cuts fine but I have to clean up the case everytime I want to use the chainsaw.

Since this is a unit by Electrolux (Poulan), how do I cross reference to see which Poulan it is a cousin of?

Thanks


----------



## eyolf (Jul 15, 2003)

Where does it leak bar oil? If it leaks from the filler cap, examine the cap seal or gasket as well as the seat. Many saws begin to weep there, and it doesn't take long. I have a couple of older saws that new caps aren't easily and cheaply available for...I just don't store them full of oil. 

Oil may be leaking through the oil pump, maybe needing new o-rings or gaskets. If the oil level in the oil tank is higher than the outlet at the bar, leaking seals may let oil flow right on through the pump. It may even flow very slowly with tight seals...again the answer may just be to store with the tank empty.

Unless you're going to service it yourself, it's probably not worth it to fix it as long as the oiler is working OK on the job...

Fish will probably be on soon and will perhaps tell you that you saw is pretty much the same as the poulan 2250 or something...


----------



## doanh (Jul 15, 2003)

Thank you for the advice.

Sears told me the oiler is leaking and that is normal in these chain saws. They said I can replace it but it will not help much.

I do not know where it is leaking but definitely not at the cap.


----------



## tony marks (Jul 15, 2003)

now that u mention it ... i would like to know which 2000 range poulan saw is 
which nuber in craftsman .... altho i know craftsman orders features that make there versions different.... intenz bar on nondurochrome saws etc.
i got a craftsman 34 cc that i wouldnt trade for any green poulan... it is just a saw, that is strong for its size and dependable... that is for the light work its made for.


----------



## geofore (Jul 16, 2003)

*cross reference*

Sears would not want you to do that, that is why poulan left the numbers off their cross reference sheets. I had one poulan dealer tell me he couldn't ship the parts because Sears owned those numbers. They do leak oil, and the ones I've fixed leaked as you discribed. Sears would much rather you buy your parts from Parts Direct or better yet let Sears charge you an arm and a leg to fix it for you, it will still leak oil. Sears was selling thoses a while back for $169 that included the case to catch all the leaking oil, you would not want to set it down for the night without the case to catch the oil. They cut fine for a homeowner saw, keep the chain sharpened and don't try to push it through the wood. If you have to push it you need to sharpen the chain. There should be a 1-800 number on the saw to call to order parts. Good luck.


----------



## Saw Man (Jul 16, 2003)

Some saws were made by Roper, and some by Poulan.

That particular saw is by Poulan. Some had 'Impulse Oilers', that used crankcase bleed off pressure to pump oil.

To simply stop most of the oil 'leaking' , crack the oil tank cap, when done cutting. Engine off, of course. The rest is B&C run off.

Don't have the Sears crossover, but if it's a gear oiler as most have been for years, silicone ATV sealant on clean, deoiled parst will reduce most oil leaks.

Parts for Craftsman saws are EASILY gotten, IF a dealer wants too, and is set up with a parts distributor.

Most Craftsman parts , not model #, use the same #, as Poulan.
If you need help with them, I'll be glad too assist.


----------



## Richard C (Jan 9, 2010)

How can I check my Craftsman # to see who made this chainsaw?


----------



## Torin (Jan 9, 2010)

Post a picture or two of it & the model # & serial #. I'll bet there are guys here that will know right away.


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 9, 2010)

Richard C said:


> How can I check my Craftsman # to see who made this chainsaw?



The first 3 digits indicate the manufacturer.


----------



## CGC4200 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Craftsman saws*

There was a thread or reply with an extensive list of makers;
might try search. It looks like Poulan is 358.


----------



## CGC4200 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Roper (AYP) is 917*

I found the extensive list by following my own advice & typing
in Craftsman manufacturers, I am not sure how to link info on posts
but the Craftsman manufacturer cross reference is on site.


----------



## Richard C (Jan 9, 2010)

Here is a picture of it: The model # is:917.351270

I have to resize the pictures.


----------



## Richard C (Jan 9, 2010)

CGC4200, I'm going to google to have a look at manufactures.


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 9, 2010)

http://www.asecc.com/data/sears.html


----------



## Richard C (Jan 9, 2010)

No luck yet! Maybe asking Roper for the info on mixture of a chainsaw that corp. made in the 60s earley 70s is like asking Underwood Corp. about an M1 Carbine they made during WWII.


Like my bar clamps?


----------



## jcleere423 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Help with model ID*

I have a CrAFTSMAN 18 IN 40CC CHAINSAW. The sticker ( stupid idea for locating the model number ) has worn off. I can't find any other marking to idicate the mod number. I got this saw second hand . It runs great but is missing the bar tension screw. I am attaching both side pictures of it. I am hoping that someone will be able to help me ID it so I can get the missing part and start to use this thing. 
Thank you 
Joe
View attachment 187724
View attachment 187725
View attachment 187726


----------



## Bob Wright (Jun 19, 2011)

Urbicide said:


> The first 3 digits indicate the manufacturer.


 
The 271 Model number start are Kioritz Echo's ...Bob


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 19, 2011)

jcleere423 said:


> I have a CrAFTSMAN 18 IN 40CC CHAINSAW. The sticker ( stupid idea for locating the model number ) has worn off. I can't find any other marking to idicate the mod number. I got this saw second hand . It runs great but is missing the bar tension screw. I am attaching both side pictures of it. I am hoping that someone will be able to help me ID it so I can get the missing part and start to use this thing.
> Thank you
> Joe
> View attachment 187724
> ...


 

That tension screw is probably not missing as it more then likely never had one. It probably came with a "Intenz" bar which has the tension mechanism built into the bar itself. 

If you want to run a coventional A041 style mount bar you will need the tension screw assy that your looking for. 

I'm no expert on these never Poulans but I'm pretty certain you need the Poulan part # 530069611 screw assy. That # fits most of that style saws.

If you dont have a dealer close by you can search that part # on ebay and lots will show up.


----------



## roland19 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Craftsman chainsaw*

I have a craftsman 16 in chainsaw model 358.355162 and serial # 1L133I934 and looking for a manual and some information about it. Have not used in about ten years and want to use now.


----------



## jcleere423 (Jun 22, 2011)

*manual serch*



roland19 said:


> I have a craftsman 16 in chainsaw model 358.355162 and serial # 1L133I934 and looking for a manual and some information about it. Have not used in about ten years and want to use now.


 
You can try typing in the serch bar on your browser " craftsman 16" chainsaw manual's and then select the one you want . There are going to be about 4567876543 entries that pop up .


----------



## jcleere423 (Jun 22, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> That tension screw is probably not missing as it more then likely never had one. It probably came with a "Intenz" bar which has the tension mechanism built into the bar itself.
> 
> If you want to run a coventional A041 style mount bar you will need the tension screw assy that your looking for.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks mod I do appreciate the help.


----------



## ggggggggggggggggg (Jun 27, 2022)

i have craftsman 14 inch electric chainsaw and need oil tank where can i get one or what poulan cross over is it model #358.341151


----------



## hotshot (Jun 27, 2022)

ggggggggggggggggg said:


> i have craftsman 14 inch electric chainsaw and need oil tank where can i get one or what poulan cross over is it model #358.341151



Good luck on finding a bar oiler tank, they’ve been obsoleted or NLA for a while. They were used on Poulan 1425 & 1625 saws.

A Google search on ‘Poulan obsolete parts’ gave a couple of sources to call though, Parrish (502) 228-1462 & then Stollers Lawn & Garden


----------

